# Killed them on the crankbait!!!



## fish devil (Apr 6, 2015)

:mrgreen: Spent 6 hours on SUPER WINDY Newton Lake for Saturday's tourney. 8 teams competed. Killed it on a Rapala DT-4 crank. 1st place. 4.35lb lunker and total weight at 13.88lbs. All of our fish were caught in a 100' area. Working the crank bait at all angles was key.

South Jersey Hawg HuntersDate: 4/4/2015
Format: Five bass limit, 12 inch minimum.
Weather: Started out cool, windy, cloudy. Later cool, windy, sunny. Water temps 53-55.

Results:

1. F.Lentz/Nemeth Team (Fred Lentz & Joe Nemeth)
Total Bass/Weight = 5 / 13.88 lbs Points = 24

2. Duckardt/O.Summers Team (Bill Duckardt & Orie Summers)
Total Bass/Weight = 5 / 7.51 lbs Points = 12

3. S.Summers/L.Summers Team (Sean Summers & Larry Summers)
Total Bass/Weight = 4 / 6.60 lbs Points = 9

4. Zellman/TBA Team (Zeke Zellman & Wade Schoonover)
Total Bass/Weight = 2 / 4.33 lbs Points = 5

5. Snyder/G.Lentz Team (Dennis Snyder & Greg Lentz)
Total Bass/Weight = 3 / 3.04 lbs Points = 5

6. Bowen/Ridel Team (Scott Bowen & Pat Bowen)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

6. Franchetta/Stubbins Team (Al Franchetta)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

6. Lloyd/Circone Team (Dave Lloyd & Mario Circone)
Total Bass/Weight = 0 Points = 1

Winning Lunker Weight - 4.35 lbs (Joe Nemeth)

Next Club Tournament: Saturday, April 11, Bargaintown Lake, 6:30 AM to 12:00 PM. Five bass limit, 12” minimum length.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 7, 2015)

nice fish, congrats on the win =D>


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice job!

Even up here where there is no ice, they are doing a great on those small cranks!


----------

